# How do you turn your 100 dollar Shure SM57 microphone into a 400 dollar Shure SM7B?



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 14, 2021)

How do you turn your 100 dollar Shure SM57 microphone into a 400 dollar Shure SM7B? I got a lot of questions about this.

So I promised this video in which I will explain my setup and show you my settings in Logic Pro. Then it’s up to you to decide if you think this is a way for you to go.

*The video:
*



*Timestamps:*


00:00 - Introduction 
00:49 - Hardware (what products do I use exactly?) 
03:35 - Software #1 (active plugins on individual audio track) 
07:02 - Software #2 (active plugins on Stereo Output) 
08:13 - Listening (audition with and without plugins activated) 
09:50 - Disgusting moment (what de-click actually removes) 
10:04 - Ending


----------



## bill5 (Jan 18, 2021)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> How do you turn your 100 dollar Shure SM57 microphone into a 400 dollar Shure SM7B?


Turn the volume down.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 18, 2021)

Can't believe what that De-Click removes! RX Elements is on sale for $20.21, no brainer, grabbed it. Your processing chain isn't too far off from what I use to process sermons for upload, but the video was good to go through. Thanks!


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 18, 2021)

Exceptional presentation. Thank you!


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 18, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Can't believe what that De-Click removes! RX Elements is on sale for $20.21, no brainer, grabbed it. Your processing chain isn't too far off from what I use to process sermons for upload, but the video was good to go through. Thanks!


Where is that sale?

BTW, I have an SM7B but this video is still very much worth watching even if you own one for the signal processing methodology and tips.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice tips. Hadn't ever thought of de-clicking something on the way in


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 19, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Can't believe what that De-Click removes! RX Elements is on sale for $20.21, no brainer, grabbed it. Your processing chain isn't too far off from what I use to process sermons for upload, but the video was good to go through. Thanks!


Thanks! RX Elements is a life saver.
Although you don't want to listen too much to what it removes, cause then it can turn into a life killer


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jan 19, 2021)

heisenberg said:


> Where is that sale?
> 
> BTW, I have an SM7B but this video is still very much worth watching even if you own one for the signal processing methodology and tips.


Thanks m8!
It's on a flash sale right now on izotope website.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 20, 2021)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> Thanks! RX Elements is a life saver.
> Although you don't want to listen too much to what it removes, cause then it can turn into a life killer


It sounds like an octopus eating a dead raw chicken in an oil slick.


----------



## Stringtree (Jan 20, 2021)

Treated room, great mic, fantastic preamp, nice cables. 

When I heard what RX 8 Elements was removing, I was like:


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 20, 2021)

Came into this thread expecting a copycat video of Julian Krause’s EQ vid on this topic. Walked away learning some cool new tips! Nicely done.


----------



## Fraxer01 (Wednesday at 4:44 PM)

Wow, I was looking for a versatile mic that could give me good voice-over quality as well as good everyday recordings of samples. The SM7B seemed so superior to everything in the 200$ price range that I was about to give up and get it until this video. Now I kinda wanna try the processed sm57 approach. Your audio sounds great. It's the first time I hear something affordable being able to compete with SM7b. Would definitely like to avoid paying the 500$ if the difference isn't that huge.


----------

